# Camping Mamas - it's finally spring!



## ~*max*~

: Spring is here! Time to camp!







:
Who's with me? I'd love to get this tribe going again.

A little about us - we camp in a pop up camper, towed by our mini van. We have 4 kids, ages 9, 7, 5, and almost 3. This is our third summer camping & we love it. We go on trips about 3x/month, mostly long weekends when we can. We enjoy all of nature - hiking, swimming, biking - and mainly having that awesome uninterupted family time together.

Looking forward to hearing from other camping families.


----------



## Mommy&Will

I would like to join this!

We have 2 boys, ages 6 and 4 and both of them had their first camping trip at 3 months old. : )

We went camping over Easter weekend - it was so pleasant. The Easter bunny came to the campground and filled up their Easter baskets, and left eggs to find around our camp site. We may make that a tradition. It was fun.

We're camping this weekend with cousins so the boys will be in heaven.


----------



## diascia

I'm in again.

We are tent campers--car camping and backpacking. Still on the cold side to camp here in WA, but were going to UT for a 10 day trip







in two weeks. So excited!


----------



## jenP

Ah, I love to camp. We have a pop-up and two kids, almost 7 and almost 4.

I grew up RV'ing, we went everywhere. Mostly short trips to nearby state parks, but also longer trips to the shore or to Disney and then there was the Tour of the Western U.S. when bro and I were teens. So many good memories of being out biking, hiking, swimming, campfires...

We never seem to get away as much as we'd like to! But then I remember, when I was a kid our family didn't even get started camping until I (the youngest) was five years old. We started camping when our first was just one so I guess if we get out even a couple times a year while the kids are still little we are doing okay!

I'm working on improving my "outdoor kitchen" for the RV. I think RV's should be built with an outdoor kitchen set-up. I do not go camping to be stuck inside cooking and doing the dishes! And yet, the fridge, stove, counter, sink, and cabinets are all inside. Go figure.

Jen


----------



## Ell-Bell

Had to dig deep to find this thread! We've done one camping trip this summer and are planning several more- including this weekend!

We're sharing meals with another couple, sandwich stuff for lunch... but what are your favorite breakfast ideas? I got a pie iron, so I'm thinking scrambling some eggs and making a breakfast sandwich would be really yummy. Dinner? Probably veggies and sausages or something like that. Unless you sway me with some other yummy and easy meal!


----------



## Mommy&Will

I made the yummiest meal camping the other weekend.

I took a few zuchinnis and sliced each one down the middle and cut out a "top" the length of the zuchinni. Brush with olive oil or butter, salt and pepper. Wrap in tin foil and put on the fire grill. After roasted, I added some goat cheese to the inside of each zuchinni and warmed again. Oh, I peeled my zuchinni before cooking it too.

Yummy, and easy!


----------



## DoulamamaOE

Can I join? We are tent campers, we lived in a travel trailer for awhile, but camping for us is in a tent!! That zuchinni recipe sounds so yummy!! I'll be adding that to the list.

DS1's first camping trip was at 6 weeks, and DS2's will be this summer! YAY!!


----------



## Gremco

Both DH and I grew up camping and love it. We have been camping a couple times since we've been married, but we have always stayed in someone else's camper with them. We have a tent, but I just get too sore from the ground or air mattress. We will invest in a camper one of these days. We actually get to go camping again in a few weeks and are super excited.


----------



## Ell-Bell

Do you think this thread isn't as active because "Camping" is misspelled in the title? Can we fix it?









We just went on our second camping trip a couple weeks ago to Mt. Hood- it was gorgous! We had a lot of fun with the pie iron/hobo pie maker thing. We made breakfast sandwiches, dessert, grilled onions, even cinnamon rolls!

We just made a reservation for 4 nights near Bend (Oregon) in a few weeks. We are definitely weekend campers, so we're looking forward to staying longer this time.

We also have been doing some geocaching on our hikes and look forward to continuing that when we go camping.

Hooray for summer!


----------



## ~*max*~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ell-Bell* 
Do you think this thread isn't as active because "Camping" is misspelled in the title? Can we fix it?


















Fixed.







:


----------



## boatbaby

Hi there,
We are going camping for my son's 5th birthday. We haven't done any "back country" camping since we were way younger and without a little one in tow. I don't remember planning ahead at all back then.









We have a 4 mile beach hike in to our site... and DS won't be carrying anything more than his blankies and maybe some small things in his little pack. We plan on 2 nights (one full day, 2 partial days) and I need help meal planning.

Keeping in mind we have to haul in our own water and everything... any ideas? I am not much of a cook/ meal planner in normal everyday life, let alone for this sort of thing.

So let's hear your yummiest, easiest, not to heavy, low maintenance camping meals?

x-posting in mindful home management....


----------



## boatbaby

Ok, I am back to answer my own question.

I emailed a good friend who has experience with this and here's what he sent me. I thought I would post it in case it might be helpful for other mamas looking to do the same thing.

We're also considering using our kayak. I am still researching the logistics, but it seems we MIGHT be able to hike OR kayak out to the sights. So we're considering sending one adult in the kayak with either heavier gear or with DS and some other gear to ease the load.

Here is the food info:

"I read the rules that say you can cook over a fire so don't carry a stove. Just apply dish soap to the outside of your pots with a little toilet paper before cooking. The soot will bake onto the soap and clean up will be a breeze. If you don't do this getting the soot off will be difficult to impossible. Trust me on this one - personal experience.

Few cans or glass bottles. Both are heavy

*Breakfast*
- oatmeal with added raisins, dried apple chunks, nuts like almonds, sunflower seeds etc. whatever. Powdered milk + brown sugar. Crystal Light is the lightest beverage flavoring if Z. doesn't drink lots of plain water

- pancakes. Buy a mix that doesn't require milk or eggs to be added. Take a small amount of syrup in a small plastic bottle; don't take the whole bottle. Take cooking oil in a film cannister. That is enough for 1 - 2 meals that require frying like pancakes

- you can now buy precooked bacon that doesn't require refrigeration. Nice addition to the pancakes; just heat and serve

- bagels and jam. Toast bagels if you want.

*Lunches*

- hard cheeses will survive quite happily if kept in the shade. waxed goudas, cheddar, etc. No Brie








- dry sausages and salamis also don't require refrigeration
- crackers to serve your sausage and cheese on. Rye crisps are sturdy as are Stone Wheat Thins. No Ritz crap that will be powder in 20 minutes
- small rye breads are also durable and keep well in the heat
- 1 can tuna / envelopes of mayo from convenience store like 7-11 / kaiser roll
- dried fruit / trail mix (with M&Ms instead of choc chips / hard candies for treats
- beef jerky

- 1 package Knorr dried soup mix in case of bad weather (contains MSG so caution if you are sensitive)

*Dinners*
- pasta. Can cook with 1/3 seawater but it does use a lot of water. Use less water than you would at home. It will be a bit starchy but o.k.
- sauces for pasta: You can buy Knorr ones that are just add water. Not too much in them food wise but are simple. Or sometimes you can get tomato sauces in little tetra bricks. Or take a small can of tomato paste + water, chop up and fry a small onion, mushrooms etc., add dried basil/oregano, etc. You can take small amount of frozen ground beef for a first night meal.

- boil in bag meals for the culinary challenged. Indian ones & serve with rice. When the rice comes to a boil on the fire, take it off and leave it at the edge of the fire, turning the pot every few minutes. Don't keep it right on a big heat or it will burn

- stir fry veggies + rice. If it's the first night you can take frozen chunks of meat (pork shoulder, pre cut up and pre-marinated is my favorite). premade teriyaki sauce in film cannister. Takes little water except for rice.

*Water*
- plastic 1 gal jugs are the best in terms of container weight / water carried. Water is very heavy so only take just enough. Consider carefully drinking water / cooking / rinse water. Catch rain off tent fly into a pot if it rains. Take a few baby wipes for cleaning bodies.

*Other:*
- we have a tradition that the trail fairy will leave candies for hard working hikers along the trail at irregular intervals. Sure motivates the smaller hiker (and big ones too sometimes)

- Breaks when the first person is tired. It's not a race; it's supposed to be fun, so take your time getting there. It's also a long drive so give Z some beach play time before setting out. I usually say 5 min break / 1 hr for hiking but with somebody small extend to 10 minutes.

Wash all dishes in salt water and rinse in salt water with final rinse in fresh just like on a boat.


----------



## sugareemoma

I am planning on going on a couple of 4 day 3 night hikes this summer with my dd. I was wondering if anyone has an experience with high peak backpacks and tents. I found a great deal for them here. Even though I am on a budget I don't want to skimp and get something that will break or get us wet.
Some of the meal ideas look yummy! I will probably be giving them a try.


----------



## Doula2Doula

Does anyone have advice for me? I am an experience camper (tent camping), but will be going camping with my 9 month old son for the first time on July 3rd. Are there any not-so-obvious things I need to plan ahead for (ie in terms of camping with a baby)?
Thanks all!


----------



## jenP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doula2Doula* 
Does anyone have advice for me? I am an experience camper (tent camping), but will be going camping with my 9 month old son for the first time on July 3rd. Are there any not-so-obvious things I need to plan ahead for (ie in terms of camping with a baby)?
Thanks all!

Lots of diapers! Better to have too many than too few. A big sealable bag to put them in; don't try to do laundry when you're camping, just bring them home to wash.
Have your meals all prepped beforehand so you can make something to eat in a flash.
Somewhere to put baby while you set up. I found trying to set up with a babe in sling or backpack was really awkward and kind of dangerous. We would strap baby into stroller so we could all see each other and she was safe and out of harm's way. She was not normally a "stroller baby" but for a short while to get set up it was a good solution.

Have fun!!!

Jen


----------



## Doula2Doula

Thanks Jen! Good call on finding somewhere for the babe to sit while we set up, especially since he's ready to crawl any day now!


----------



## cocobean

So glad to have found this group! My husband first got me into camping while we where dating and it's been great! We had started to get backpacking gear last summer but then found out I was pregnant and have not been able to go yet. I'm not ready to leave DS for more than overnight so it might be a while till we go. We tent camp still though. DS had his first camping trip memorial weekend, he did great! we had a blast. We're in the process of planning a camping trip to WV right now which is really exciting! Does anyone have any ideas for good places to camp in the midwest?


----------



## earthmamajuju

Hi!! We LOVE LOVE LOVE to camp! we are tent campers, but we camp in style!! We were given this giant tent for our wedding and we call it the condo! This will be DS first camping trip and I am a little worried. We will be gone a whole week and DH wont be with us most of the time (he just got his job back, cant really take vacation). I really dont know what to do about diapers, not sure I have enough for a whole week. also, DS is very active and kind of clumsy, how do I keep him safe while we are at the campsite? or when I have to get stuff together for meals?
any help is appreciated!!
~Jillian







: hee hee I love this one!!


----------



## cocobean

we have a portable highchair that can hook to the picnic tables at the sites. We also brought along our pack and play and ds hung out in that. It worked great because there was so much stuff for him to look at that he never really got fussy. I would definetly suggest you bring more than one place for him to be able to be if you can't hold him because he may get board with the same place for to long. Also we don't have enough cloth diapers for a week and it also added a lot to our packing amount so we just brought disposable for the trip. It worked out really good and I had a few days off from washing diapers!


----------



## Carlyn

We love to camp! We went last month, when the baby was only 8 days old! It went so well. We were in a tent, sleeping on foam mattresses. It was actually really comfy. We're going for a week as a family in September, and I'm really excited about that!


----------



## Close2Me

Huge fans of camping and we love our North Face tent, but the 2 things I always schlep from my kitchen is my cast iron pan and my Italian Coffee Maker : http://www.amazon.com/Bialetti-Expre...ef=pd_sbs_k_15

Have not been camping with my 10mos old but my 7yr old loves it as long as we bring his bike! We have all our bikes with us everywhere!


----------



## MollySunshine

I grew up camping and then camped all through single-hood.
DH and I love to camp. We had DS in April - so we are very much looking forward to introducing Jonah to the joys of camping.
We tent, but I'm sure we'll be moving to a pop-up one of these days in the near future.
I'd love to join this group!


----------



## jenP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MollySunshine* 
We tent, but I'm sure we'll be moving to a pop-up one of these days in the near future.

Hi and welcome, Molly!
We have a tent trailer and I love it. But for our first and so far only camping trip this season I went tenting with the kids. It was really fun and I do love tenting BUT 3 nights with three people on that air mattress was getting to be no fun - I missed the nice bed in the camper! Also having so much room in the camper is great on rainy days.
Anyway, as far as the tent trailer goes, I do wish I had gotten one with a bathroom. Dragging the porta-potti out of its cabinet and closing all the curtains a dozen times a day to pee does get old. Integral graywater and blackwater tanks might be nice too.
Also I wish I had gotten one with the big storage trunk on the front. I would put my outdoor kitchen stuff in it. I don't even use the kitchen inside - I didn't go camping to be inside!- but it does make set-up and tear-down longer to get out and set up the kitchen and then tear it down and stow it away.
We are going to get out camping at least one more time this year - and we're going to take the camper next time too!

Jen


----------



## jenP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Close2Me* 
Huge fans of camping and we love our North Face tent, but the 2 things I always schlep from my kitchen is my cast iron pan and my Italian Coffee Maker

Oh yeah, gotta have the stove-top espresso maker!
DH had never camped before he met me, and the thing keeping him from getting really into it was the lack of a decent cup of coffee. We tried so many different ways and the coffee always sucked. Then we found the Italian stove-top espresso maker and he's been a happy camper ever since. In fact it is what we started using at home so it is now the only way we make coffee, home or camping.
Love me my cast iron, too!

Jen


----------



## jtbuko

joining the thread, and will come back again soon...

In the meantime, in the answer to the pp w/ 9 month old... my son escaped from the tent at that age... it was our first time camping w/ a mobile baby and we did not think to close the zip up high. he was only about 10 ft away before my sleepy self missed him, but it FREAKED ME OUT. Its on my list of lessons learned re camping w/ kids, and I would totally dig it if those of you with advice for other folks camping w/ kids could add to the comment section!

For back country food: couscous takes less water than pasta and does not waste any!

We have had a lean camping year so far, save for a couple nights in tent cabins in the grand tetons (best thunder storm ever) in July. We are headed to the shores of the Allegheny river in PA in the fall, but may cheat and sleep in mobile home. We hope to do some VA, MD and WV weekends over the next couple months, but our crazy life keeps getting in the way!


----------



## Close2Me

We call Camping "Pretend Sleep" jokingly!!!
Love it anyway!


----------



## Subhuti

OK, we're pretty lame since we had kids. So far we've slept out in the backyard (complete w/black bear sighting in the morn'). This summer my closest gal pals and I are taking our five year olds to Jelly Stone Park campground. I have no clue what it is except we'll be in a tent, near water and there's actually facilities. Me? I prefer to pee in the woods....

Anyway ... can't wait!!

If my daughter's inspired, we'll try a more rustic camping spot ... on some remote land down the road from us.

Liz


----------



## ~*max*~

Woohoo! We can't wait to begin camping this year! Usually we have started by now, but dh is recovering from back surgery, so we have to wait a couple more weeks until he can be back to normal activity.

We also have a pop up camper & love it. It's fully equiped - potty, sink, oven, fridge. There are 6 of us plus a dog, so we like the space. We really only use it to sleep & rest in, and it sure is nice & cozy for rainy days.

One trick we've learned is to dress the kids in "camping clothes." After showers at night they wear sweats, t-shirts & sweatshirts (if needed) to bed. Then when they get up in the am they are all dressed and ready to go out to the campfire. Another time & sanity saver is after washing the girls' hair I put it into braids. They sleep in them & keep them in the next day. It keeps their hair neat, out of the way, and I don't have to deal w/all the snarls & wild hair camping would usually bring. And for down time at the campsite, I try to pack an art craft or two when they need some entertaining. Modeling clay is very portable & the kids incorporated some nature themes into it. Painting rocks & sticks is fun & the mess stays outdoors!

Anyone else have any tips to share?

Would folks like to share your favorite camping meals?


----------



## ~Trinity~

Our family loves camping too. I don't think we will have a chance to camp until August when DH will be using some of his vacation time.

We had a hard time last year because our daughter was almost 18 months old. She _loved_ camping, except for sleeping in the tent. At night she would run around inside the tent, cry and finally fall asleep. She just wasn't used to sleeping without a "bed". Now that she is older I'm hoping she has an easier time sleeping in a tent. : )


----------



## onlygirls

We used to be tent campers until we had our 2nd daughter. Last summer we drove from TX to CA and camped by the beach in our travel trailer for 3 weeks. I don't think I could have handled tent camping that long with 5 people.

This summer we will probably not camp that much because TX summers are BRUTAL. There are no mountains to make it cooler. I am a CA transplant so I am not cut out for the heat.


----------



## SamB64

Hi,

I'm a newbie single mom of two, who's delighted tohave found a tribe. I've always loved to camp but I'm delighted to say I took camping to a new level this year by buying a bivy bag.

Camping is great but there is nothing like the interaction with the environment that bivying brings.

My first solo bivy was little nerve racking to say the least- something very primeval about the feelings that came up (for the first time I appreciated why people moved into caves) but the feeling of peace and connection that flowed through me as the night ran on has stayed with me since.

Oh, and that first sunrise









Sam


----------



## nwinnieway

I haven't been camping since I had my little ones, but I would love to go again. How do you all deal with camping as a family unit?


----------



## applecider

I was looking through all of the tribe groups and none of them fit me...until I found this one! I am such a camper gal, I even lived in my tent one summer in Alaska pre-kids. DP and I lived in a camper one summer as well. Oh, we also camped across the US in a VW bus another summer. I can't WAIT to go this summer. My youngest DS will be 2.5 so it seems like now the fun can begin. I don't have to be quite so vigilant with him and he and my older ds have such fun playing together. Plus, they are both getting into bike-riding. My DP works 4 10s so we get a three-day weekend every week. I totally envision us going camping every other weekend. We are going to invest in a nice tent (car camping) and one more sleeping bag. We may even do a very short backpack this summer. I think we are also going to do a week long trip somewhere, not sure where yet though. Maybe Eastern WA/ID? Or I was thinking Northern CA would be fun too, we would drive like heck to get there and then just check out the redwoods and coast. I love camping...


----------



## A&ZMom

Although I grew up camping every summer until I was 15 I haven't taken my kiddos yet. We are planning our first tent camping with our 3 yr old G/B twins this summer. Can't wait! They are going to love being outside all day long.


----------



## crunchyveganmom

I grew up camping almost all summer when I was a kid. I would go for awhile with my dad, sister and his new wife, and with my mom, and sister, and then another time during the summer with my sister, my grandmother and my uncle would go sometimes we would go in a camper and sometimes we would use a tent (when we went in a tent it would always rain). This year will be the first time we take the boys camping we are soo excited my dh is taking me first so that we can check out the camp ground and then we are taking the boys...! I am a little nervous because this is the first time and they have never slept outside at all. Was it easy with all of you all with your kids and if not what did you do to help them not be soo scared (just in case they get scared)

Krystal


----------



## kimkim

Any ideas for tenting with a 9 month old? Its still cold here at night...we usually just curl up in the mummy sacks on a thermarest but she wont fit in one with me...are there baby sleep sacks like sleeping bags? Or a family bag anyone likes?

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## jocelyndale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimkim*
> 
> Any ideas for tenting with a 9 month old? Its still cold here at night...we usually just curl up in the mummy sacks on a thermarest but she wont fit in one with me...are there baby sleep sacks like sleeping bags? Or a family bag anyone likes?


I have seen sleep sack style sleeping bags for toddlers, but I can't find any links right now. Kiddo just curls up next to me in a family sleeping bag these days. When he was younger, he refused covers, so I put him in layers and he slept next to me with the sleeping bag unzipped and just pulled over me. He didn't sleep in any temps below 55F like that, though. At 4y, he has his own short self inflating pad, but we still share a family bag most of the time. The coldest I've camped with him is mid-40s. I was grateful for his warmth that night!


----------



## kimkim

We bought a double sleeping bag and its perfect except now our tent's too ssmall for all 3 of us to be in (we have a 2 man backpacking tent....time to size up! Anyone have a family tent recommendations?
So far we've camped twice and its been great. We were supposed to go this weekend but it's pouring! So much for summer.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## applecider

We just got a Marmot Limestone 6-man tent and I love it! Plenty of room for 4 of us and our stuff. Plus vestibule on both sides.


----------



## Ragana

I know this is an old thread, but I'm hoping we can revive this Tribe!

Neither DH nor I grew up camping, but we have gone camping sporadically with the kids since they were little. Last summer we had such a great time the 2-3 times we went that this summer we're stepping it up. We are in the Midwest and car camp, mainly in Wisconsin. The kids are now older, so this weekend on our first trip of the season we tried a kid tent/adult tent set-up and liked it a lot. Our next trip will be just DH and me, and we have another 2-3-day trip planned with the kids and will let them each bring a friend. After that, we'll see how often we can escape the city!

After this weekend, we decided we needed to make a master list of supplies (after forgetting, oh, I don't know - *plates* and simple stuff like that! LOL). We have a camp stove and mini grill we bring (although we have also just used the fire ring before), and I just ordered a set of enamelware dishes and cups. We're setting up a plastic tub with dedicated camp cooking stuff so that it's easier to pack. We have pads and sleeping bags, but are thinking of getting sleeping bags that "scrunch up" smaller - the ones we have take up half the car, and we would like to have more room for bikes in the future. Any suggestions?

Suggestions for how to get a good night's sleep welcome - as much as I like camping, I never seem to sleep well. Suggestions for good vegetarian camping meals also welcome! We have one veggie in the family, and usually make sausages and some kind of potato-based foil packet. Need to expand that repertoire.

What are your camping plans this summer?


----------



## Ragana

Here is a nice recipe for a foil-packet meal! Just came across this today.

http://www.100daysofrealfood.com/2013/05/21/recipe-grilled-meat-veggie-foil-packets-camping/


----------



## kitchensqueen

I'm in - let's revive the tribe! Our camping "stats" - husband and I have done a bit of proper backpacking (walk in/carry all kit on our backs) but we mostly car camp. We do the bulk of our camping in Wisconsin and Michigan, though we have been through a couple of national parks (Grand Canyon being the most notable). We haven't camped since our son was born, but we're headed out for our first family trip this summer (he's a year and a half old now).

I'm totally OCD, so I go nuts with lists planning for trips. Besides, planning is half the fun. We should share our gear lists - always good to hear what other people use and what works and what doesn't. I'll try to put my list together soon when I'm not so tired I feel like collapsing!


----------



## Ragana

I usually go into crazy list mode, too - and need to see everything laid out before putting it in the car. Drives me nuts to have half the stuff packed in before I can recheck the list. I'll post my list when I have a chance to type it out here from post-its!


----------



## kitchensqueen

Okay, I'm going to attempt to post our gear list, so be prepared for a novel.

Tent (we previously camped in a small Wenzel dome tent, but we will be upgrading to a larger family tent this summer)

Sleeping bags

Sleeping pads

Travel pillows

Backpacks

Folding camp chairs

Battery operated table lantern

Small camping hatchet (for cutting up firewood)

Backpacker stove

Stove fuel

Nesting pot/pan set

Mini coffee percolator (found it at a thrift store for $1 years ago - there's nothing like percolated coffee when you're outdoors!)

Plates (ours are actually kind of wide soup bowls, so they can double as plates and bowls)

Travel mugs

Cutlery (we have the basic Scout-style metal ones that hook together currently, but I covet this Swiss Army-style set)

Small knife and mini cutting board

Mini spatula (I use a cookie spatula)

Mini metal spoon for cooking (I use a buffet serving spoon)

Mini colander (we eat a lot of pasta while camping - easy to cook and filling)

Biodegradable dish soap and a dish sponge (cut in half and stored in a plastic bag)

Large water bottles

Couple of kitchen towels (double as pot holders)

Couple of flashlights with extra batteries

Matches/lighter

Basic first aid kit (band aids in a few sizes, antiseptic, aspirin, bug bite relief, gauze, medical tape, Benedryl, aloe)

Card games

Camera with extra batteries

Clothes are packed in compression sacks (one per person)

Communal toiletries kit (bare basics - bar soap, shampoo, conditioner, toothpaste, toothbrushes, comb - oh, and sunscreen!)

Each person has a rain jacket, sweater and hat in addition to the regular changes of clothes

Towel for each person

Flip flops for showers and lounging around camp

Food depends on which menus I have planned, but we generally bring this mix -

Vegetable oil (in a plastic mini wine bottle with screwcap)

Salt

Ground pepper

Ground onion

Head of garlic or ground garlic

Ground ginger

Paprika

Herbs de provence or Italian seasoning - which ever "all purpose" seasoning I feel like bringing

Green Tabasco sauce (it can save any dish that turns out like a flop)

Dijon mustard

Honey

Dried thyme (my favorite herb and the most versatile)

Elbow macaroni (cooks up really quickly)

Marinara sauce (we buy a few of the tetra-pack ones, not a giant glass jar - like these, although we get a different brand that I can't remember at the moment)

Chicken in a pouch

Tuna in a pouch

Ramen noodles

Individual tetra packs of soy milk

Chicken stock cubes

Individual juice packs

Manischewitz dry soup mixes (usually minestrone)

A few Tasty Bites entrees (favorites are aloo palak and channa masala)

Tasty Bites rice

Just-add-water hummus mix

Just-add-water falafel mix

Pita chips (won't mold like breads will)

Potatoes (great for fire-baked potatoes, and extra ones can be diced the next morning and fried up into amazing breakfast potatoes)

Instant oatmeal

Farina

Brown sugar

White sugar

Tea

Coffee

Six pack of beer or four pack of mini wine

Granola bars

Trail mix (I usually make my own with pretzels, nuts, dried fruit, sunflower seeds and if it's not too hot out, chocolate chips)

I'm probably forgetting a bunch of things, but that's the basic kit we take along. And it seems like a lot, but it actually all fits into two large backpacks (except the chairs and sleeping bags). Even though we car camp mostly, we like to keep it under control with what we can more or less carry ourselves - it gives us the flexibility to choose campsites that are walk-in when we want to, without having to re-tool our kit significantly.


----------



## Ragana

Great list! Our gear list is very similar, except this year we have a kids' tent and an adult tent. The kids' tent is the larger one because we're letting the kids invite a friend along this year, so it might be 4 kids/2 adults. We are also going to try to bike more this year, but with that number of people it would require taking both cars & borrowing an extra bike rack. We will definitely bike when it's just DH & me.

As far as cooking stuff, we had been using our regular kitchen stuff, but are now putting together a tub with a camp kitchen. Just got these: http://www.coleman.com/product/12-piece-enamelware-dining-set/2000008091?contextCategory=5170#.UZ90JcqzKSo since we were lugging our own ceramic mugs, etc. We use a propane camp stove and a mini-grill sometimes. Thinking of expanding our food repertoire - usually it's meat/sausages, potatoes or zucchini and smores with seasoning basically limited to butter and sriracha! Breakfast of leftovers & eggs and lunch is sandwiches (this last time we also had bagels, cheese, chips & salsa).

I always try to bring Dr. Bronner's soap. Works for everything in a pinch, including washing dishes. The labels say you can brush your teeth with it, but that was tried and rejected!

PS Where are the places to do proper backpacking in the Midwest? I would think you would have to go pretty far into MI, WI or MN to do that. I have done it only a few times - in OR and far northern MN (not quite to the Boundary Waters).


----------



## Ragana

Ooh, just looked at some sites about the Boundary Waters Canoe Area Wilderness. Now dreaming of another trip!!


----------



## kitchensqueen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragana*
> 
> PS Where are the places to do proper backpacking in the Midwest? I would think you would have to go pretty far into MI, WI or MN to do that. I have done it only a few times - in OR and far northern MN (not quite to the Boundary Waters).


Not a whole lot of places in the tri-state area where you can do that really - we've mostly done that out west. But we have done some "commuter camping", which was really fun - from downtown Chicago we took the Metra out to Indiana Dunes State Park, and hiked into the campground from the Metra line. That's the closest we've gotten to backpacking close to town!


----------



## Ragana

That's a good idea! We rode bikes several miles into downtown Chicago and stayed in a hotel once! LOL


----------



## Ragana

Found a list of items that are good to keep in a camping box (car camping kitchen):

http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=24307

Maybe replace paper towels w/ kitchen towels & paper/plastic plates with reusable. The enameled ones I just got aren't that heavy.

Pretty good recipes, too:

http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=24308


----------



## Ragana

50 Things to Grill in Foil!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes-and-cooking/50-things-to-grill-in-foil/index.html

I definitely want to try the jerk wings, garlic (have done that one), popcorn! and grilled peaches.


----------



## Momsteader

Joining up! Planning on some camping this summer with my tribe.


----------



## SweetSilver

We have a busy summer in terms of car camping. The girls have girl-scout day camp beginning of July, and we are tent camping nearby instead of driving back and forth every day. Then Mt. Rainier (Ohanapecosh) where we usually reserve a campsite with a little creek behind and a perfect troll-bridge to play under (we stop by the mountain on the way to play at the campground







) August we head to our annual camping trip to the Olympic National Park on the WA coast. Our favorite campsite was impossible to reserve this year, so I got a different one nearby that I think we will like (change comes hard!)

Starting girl scouting puts the camping idea on overdrive. I'm taking a workshop that lets our troop go on outdoor overnights, though we won't do that this year. What we are doing is a day of camping skills. Most of the girls are pretty savvy, but we can get them in charge of the whole process to work together and teach what they know to the few (if any girls) that don't, or at least they can show their skills off. Anyway, lots of fun!


----------



## Ragana

Welcome!

PS Love that part of Washington! We will be traveling to SF and driving up to Portland this summer, so trying to work out whether we can bring the bare essential camping gear and camp. Also would like to visit the redwoods if we can.


----------



## SweetSilver

Redwoods are wonderful. Before Kids, dh and I drove east out of the park and camped (not exactly where we should have) in a secluded area on the eastern edge of the park where the redwoods give way to oak scrub. Such a beautiful transition--and so sudden! It was gorgeous to watch the sun set and the fog roll in below us.


----------



## Ragana

Well, our trip is booked & looks like we're going to camp along the way. Any tips on bringing camping gear on the airplane? We got smaller sleeping bags, which we've been wanting for a while, and those should fit in our army duffel with the tent and - hopefully - sleeping mats (the kind that blow up by themselves, so they're pretty compact). It's $25 for the first bag and $40 for the second, so we're hoping to get away with the minimum & buy a small camp stove out there. We can each bring a carryon and since it will be summer, our clothes will be more compact. We will just wash them a couple of times. Still looking into all the details, but already excited to see the ocean and the redwoods!!


----------



## SweetSilver

My only suggestion would be to rent what you can when you get to your destination, if it makes sense (stores like REI and others rent equipment). That way you can rent tent, stove, sleeping bags, pads if yours are bulky, or whatever you need. Will it be cheaper? That I can't say, and the store might not be in the right direction from the airport, but it might be worth checking into as an option. If you are already thinking of buying a campstove, you'll probably end up there anyway.


----------



## mumm

OOH! I'm in!

Before kids we hiked a lot and did some hiking trips as long as 3 weeks through out the US and Mexico. Now with 4 kids aged 5-12 we car camp as a way to explore different areas on the cheap.

We typically camp 6-8 weeks every summer. This year, we have 7 weeks on the island of O'ahu. We will move to different campground every 2-5 days. Not one has hot showers! yikes!

As for flying we use rubber maid bins and big duffels. The Rubbermaid bins double as a bath tub later. (Fill with water in the am and put in the sun. By bedtime it is warmer and can be used for big kids to wash up and little kids to sit right in for a bath.) We bring most everything we need (even some food this year since food is so expensive in Hawaii). But we will buy boogie boards and a surfboard this summer, and then leave them behind.

We've camped the entire northern coast of California, Lake Tahoe area, Lassen, Yosemite, Grand Canyon/Havasu, all of New England from cape cod to Acadia and Khatadin, Puerto Rico, Dominican Republic, and the entire east coast down to Florida.

People think we are crazy for doing such trips, but otherwise we couldn't afford to travel and it is a big world out there and we want to explore as much as we can!


----------



## Ragana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumm*
> We typically camp 6-8 weeks every summer. This year, we have 7 weeks on the island of O'ahu. We will move to different campground every 2-5 days. Not one has hot showers! yikes!


Wow, that sounds fantastic!


----------



## kitchensqueen

Made a few purchases for the camp kitchen today - a mini cutting board and a paring knife with a sheath (so no one gets cut digging through a pack for it). Both at Dollar Tree for a buck apiece! I love a good deal. I saw a similar knife at our local grocery store for $10 last week, so I'm really glad I didn't buy that one.

And in case anyone in interested, there's some camping gear in Target's One Spot right now - ranges from $1 - $3 - cutlery, caribiners, mini lanterns (two different kinds), mini bungee cords, travel toiletries sets, one of those five-in-one emergency whistle things (whistle, compass, flint, etc.) and the like.

And for those road tripping to camping destinations, Dollar Tree has a few other items of note - I picked up a small plastic tote with a locking lid to use as a "toy box" for the car. It's big enough to fit 10-12 small things. They also have some travel games right now - the generic version of Connect Four, and a few others.


----------



## SweetSilver

This is a fun article:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/camping-hacks-that-are-borderline-genius

Some of it really is cool, others seem more for going-camping-with-a-giant-vehicle or multi-fmily camping. Emergency potty with milk crate and a 5-gallon bucket? 5-gallon wash plunger? 5 gallon buckets are really useful, but the rest seems too much.

However this is otherwise near genius. Foam tiles for a camp floor? Now I'm wishing I ever had a set of those! I would need a larger vehicle, though.


----------



## Ragana

What a great article. Some really good ideas in there!

Reading more about the areas we will be camping in this summer in CA. Any tips on bear proofing?? YIKES! That is a crazy thought to a Midwesterner!


----------



## SweetSilver

Not really-- just tying up everything, even toothpaste and used wrappers. Recommended: no scented personal products, and you can use salt or baking soda to brush teeth.

Realistically, while bears can do a lot of damage, it's the raccoons that are the most likely to raid your camp.


----------



## kitchensqueen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetSilver*
> 
> This is a fun article:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/camping-hacks-that-are-borderline-genius
> 
> Some of it really is cool, others seem more for going-camping-with-a-giant-vehicle or multi-fmily camping. Emergency potty with milk crate and a 5-gallon bucket? 5-gallon wash plunger? 5 gallon buckets are really useful, but the rest seems too much.
> 
> However this is otherwise near genius. Foam tiles for a camp floor? Now I'm wishing I ever had a set of those! I would need a larger vehicle, though.


The Tic Tac boxes as spice containers is smart - I wish I still ate Tic Tacs! And we always take Via as a backup when we don't want to use the percolator and grind fresh. Actually I couldn't even find the percolator in our stuff this year (after several moves) so it might be Via from here on out.

And a mini first aid kit is always a good thing to have. We actually carry mini survival kits in small tin cans - pocket hand saw, matches, aspirin, antibiotic ointment, bandaids, safety pins and water purifier.

Does anyone "decorate" their campsites? When I was a kid we did RV camping with my grandparents, and everyone had lantern strings hung on their awnings and pinwheels and the like along the driveways. Bunting and "glamping" (a term I absolutely hate but that's what they call it...) are pretty popular these days. We don't really go in for that too much, aside from having a red and white gingham tablecloth for the picnic table. But since we'll be camping over the 4th of July and it will be Little Man's first camping trip I'm thinking of getting some red, white and blue pinwheels and making a bandana bunting to hang at our site. To make it a little extra special.


----------



## mumm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragana*
> 
> What a great article. Some really good ideas in there!
> 
> Reading more about the areas we will be camping in this summer in CA. Any tips on bear proofing?? YIKES! That is a crazy thought to a Midwesterner!


Where are you camping? If you are not backwoods every place with bear potential will have bear boxes. We camped the summer of 2010 along the northern coast of CA (SF to the border), into lassen volcanic, lake Tahoe, down to Yosemite and the half moon bay area. We did get a citation in Yosemite for leaving a mini tube of toothpaste on the front of our car, in the area where your windshield wiper rests. I think we'd driven quite a ways with it there because we'd "lost" that tube back at Prairie Creek many weeks before!

I'm starting to prep for our 7 week camping trip to Oahu. Does anyone have knowledge about coolers? We have the same basic igloo type cooler that cost about $25 15-20 years ago. Is it worth spending $200 to get something that is supposedly much better? Will it save on needing ice, or having to stop at the grocery store more often?

We won't have any fires during out 7 weeks but will cook only on our camp stove. But we also spend very little time at our actual camp site, basically just using it as a crash pad to sleep.


----------



## mumm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragana*
> 
> Found a list of items that are good to keep in a camping box (car camping kitchen):
> 
> http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=24307
> 
> Maybe replace paper towels w/ kitchen towels & paper/plastic plates with reusable. The enameled ones I just got aren't that heavy.
> 
> Pretty good recipes, too:
> 
> http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=24308


We bring our regular silverware from home. (I guess I'm picky about what I like!) For my family of 6, we have 8 plastic plates and 8 plastic bowls that I bought specifically for camping. We've had them for about 7 years now and they are holding up fine. We use our kleen Kanteen bottles as glasses. However, once a jelly jar runs empty I save them and they become our glasses. By the end of the summer we usually all have our own glass jar for drinking from!

For a typical summer trip (6-8 weeks) I bring 3 kitchen towels and two smaller cloths. If we are someplace warm and dry I just hand wash and hang dry, if not they get washed when we hit a laundry mat. I don't even bother with napkins. I keep a jug of water handy for rinsing hands, etc.


----------



## Ragana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumm*
> 
> Where are you camping? If you are not backwoods every place with bear potential will have bear boxes. We camped the summer of 2010 along the northern coast of CA (SF to the border), into lassen volcanic, lake Tahoe, down to Yosemite and the half moon bay area. We did get a citation in Yosemite for leaving a mini tube of toothpaste on the front of our car, in the area where your windshield wiper rests. I think we'd driven quite a ways with it there because we'd "lost" that tube back at Prairie Creek many weeks before!
> 
> I'm starting to prep for our 7 week camping trip to Oahu. Does anyone have knowledge about coolers? We have the same basic igloo type cooler that cost about $25 15-20 years ago. Is it worth spending $200 to get something that is supposedly much better? Will it save on needing ice, or having to stop at the grocery store more often?
> 
> We won't have any fires during out 7 weeks but will cook only on our camp stove. But we also spend very little time at our actual camp site, basically just using it as a crash pad to sleep.


We will be camping possibly 1 night in the Monterey area, then on the northern coast of CA - hopefully 2 nights (1 Mendocino area, 1 Redwoods? - still working out geography and driving distances!), then 1 night Oregon coast.

Coolers - we use the old Igloo type, too. I like repackaging purchased bags of ice into freezer bags so the food doesn't get wet when it melts & you can also drink the water.


----------



## SweetSilver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragana*
> 
> Coolers - we use the old Igloo type, too. I like repackaging purchased bags of ice into freezer bags so the food doesn't get wet when it melts & you can also drink the water.


Good idea--then you can also search for things without freezing your hand off!


----------



## Ragana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetSilver*
> 
> Good idea--then you can also search for things without freezing your hand off!


No kidding! Although, in the Midwest that might be a nice way to cool off









Having melted ice around is good for putting out the campfire, too!


----------



## kitchensqueen

I'm getting really excited - one more week of work, then camping!


----------



## SweetSilver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitchensqueen*
> 
> I'm getting really excited - one more week of work, then camping!


We are preparing for our first car camping trip-- to the suburbs! It's actually in the rural outskirts of Seattle near the girl scout camp. They are doing a 3-day day camp session, and I chose to camp 5 minutes away rather than commute from their aunt's house daily--or send them by bus. They will already be wiped out! This will be my first trip without dh. He's staying one night and then the girls and I stay 2 more. It is also the girls' first walk-in site. I'm planning a great dinner Sunday. Friends and relatives will be visiting. After that, it will be pretty simple dinners--pancakes and sausages. (I'd do hot dogs, but they are not fans anymore. Gone are those easy days!)


----------



## SweetSilver

Posted this:

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1385735/better-camp-food-nutritionally-and-environmentally

Would love your input!


----------

